# Can an embryo implant 10 days post ET? Please advice



## Barakah (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

On Day 10 post ET (5 day transfer) I basically had some spotting and blood in my urine, then for two days had very slight brown discharge on wiping.

My doc told me to do a pregnancy blood test on day 10 after i told her about spotting & blood and it was a  

I rang my doc again today and she said test again on Day 14.

Is it possible i could still be pregnant

Has anyone else tested Day 10, got a negative and then a positive later.

Plus, can an embryo implant 10 days post ET?? Isn't that too late??

Would appreciate some answers.

This 2ww is a real nightmere!

Barakah


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Barakah,

Yes, I was told an embryo can implant anywhere from 6-11 days after transfer.  I had two 5 day blastos put in on 12/7/09 I did a pee stick yesterday (13 days past retrieval) and got BFN.  I am still being   tho as my blood test is on Wednesday (16 dpr).  I really hope it's a BFP as I really believed it would happen this time...This was my first IVF and had ICSI as well.  Let us know what happens!!!   to you!!!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi to you both. I am 9dpt and am also having some red blood like Barakah and know how difficult it is. Just wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world - have sent you some lucky sticky bubbles xx


----------



## Barakah (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Lychee & Jess,

Thanks a bunch for that.  I hope all the best for you both.  

I keep thinking that the bleeding i got was implantation bleeding and am still hoping thats what it was.  I hope thats the same with you Jess.

Cant believe my Dr made me test on Day 10, really got us down with the BFN.  Now she's told us to test on Wed (by then it'll be 14 dpt.)

This is my 3rd day been getting brown discharge.... dont know what thats all about.

Gosh, wonder if the BFN will change to a BFP

I've got all butterflies in my tummy.

Take care ladies

Keep me updated with ur progress

Barakah


----------

